# New Here, looking to come back to SA after 22 years



## lazarous (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I am thinking of renewing my 30 SA passport and living in SA again. I've been in the USA most of my life and now I am in Vietnam. 

I would love to return to my home country but I would like some updates before visiting first.

How is SA now in general? Life in Johannesburg, Pretoria, Capetown, Durban? How is the safety there? I feel a little hesitant going back with my Vietnamese wife from what the media has been saying. 

How's the job market in these areas? I'm a graphic designer by trade but have been teaching the past few years in VN. I am open to changes in field such as management, etc.

How are the people... of course in general, in these areas? Is racism as strong as youtube shows it to be?

Is it hard to Naturalize a non SA spouse?


Thank you much for any comments, answers, advice!


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

What nationality do you hold currently?

If you volumtarily accepted another nationality after Oct 1997 then you have lost your SA citizenship and will have to go through 'Resumption of Citizenship' which can only be done while you are living in SA. This can take a looooong time. As far as I can work it out, only then can you get permanent residence for your wife. 
I am not sure what you do in the meantime.


----------



## lazarous (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll have to double check but I believe I became a US citizen before 1997, which I still am.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

We find that the only way to truly know your current status is to place an enquiry with a South African mission nearest to you. Home Affairs does strange things and sometimes people have kept citizenship without knowing it.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Lazarous,

*How is SA now in general? Life in Johannesburg, Pretoria, Capetown, Durban? How is the safety there? I feel a little hesitant going back with my Vietnamese wife from what the media has been saying. 
*
Heheheh - I'm not the right person to answer this one 

*How's the job market in these areas? I'm a graphic designer by trade but have been teaching the past few years in VN. I am open to changes in field such as management, etc.*

I find that with skilled labor the job market is fine - however due to the whole BEE or is it now BBBEEE it's difficult for white people to get hired. Many start companies.

*How are the people... of course in general, in these areas? Is racism as strong as youtube shows it to be?
*
My experience is that racism has been more extreme in the form of blacks vs white than the other way around. I'm black and I find it kind of jarring. But it's a new democracy ... so it is to be expected. That being said, I don't expect it to be a negative experience. I've just experienced racist attitudes more so than negative interactions.

*Is it hard to Naturalize a non SA spouse?*

No clue


----------

